# Beretta 96 A1 for sale?



## Msal (Jul 21, 2020)

Does anybody have a Beretta 96 A1 for sale? It is under my impression that I am able to buy this gun in California only through private party seller.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Your information is wrong


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

pic said:


> Your information is wrong


+1


----------



## Msal (Jul 21, 2020)

pic said:


> Your information is wrong


What is the correct info?


----------



## Msal (Jul 21, 2020)

Yusrilha said:


> +1


Thanks for the reply. Can you help me out with some correct info?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Did you mean: is a beretta *96A1* legal in California?

*Search Results*
*Featured snippet from the web*
The *Beretta* Model *96A1* is 100% *CA legal*. However, it is not on the *CA* DOJ approved list for handgun sales. A *CA* FFL dealer can only transfer it via LEO sale, PPT, out-of-state intra-familial gift or as a dimensionally compliant single-shot pistol.Dec 28, 2011


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Msal said:


> Does anybody have a Beretta 96 A1 for sale? It is under my impression that I am able to buy this gun in California only through private party seller.


I apologize for the answer above. I'm probably wrong and you can buy the gun .
Gun dealer will help you out, good luck


----------



## Msal (Jul 21, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> Did you mean: is a beretta *96A1* legal in California?
> 
> *Search Results*
> *Featured snippet from the web*
> The *Beretta* Model *96A1* is 100% *CA legal*. However, it is not on the *CA* DOJ approved list for handgun sales. A *CA* FFL dealer can only transfer it via LEO sale, PPT, out-of-state intra-familial gift or as a dimensionally compliant single-shot pistol.Dec 28, 2011


Thank you, I've seen this info but was unsure if their has been any changes since the article was written in 2011.


----------

